# archivers/xz availability



## alie (Sep 8, 2011)

```
** Port marked as IGNORE: archivers/xz:
        is already in the base system
--->  Listing the results (+:done / -:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        - archivers/xz (marked as IGNORE)
--->  Packages processed: 0 done, 1 ignored, 0 skipped and 0 failed
--->  Session ended at: Thu, 08 Sep 2011 18:11:37 +0800 (consumed 00:00:51)
```

Why are we having archivers/xz when it's already in the base system? We should remove it from the ports right?


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 8, 2011)

Some older FreeBSD doesn't have it (perhaps some of them are still supported by FreeBSD)


----------



## alie (Sep 9, 2011)

But, i do think the ports source is specific/unique for different FreeBSD version ?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 9, 2011)

alie said:
			
		

> But, i do think the ports source is specific/unique for different FreeBSD version ?



Yes.  In archivers/xz/Makefile:

```
.if ${OSVERSION} >= 900012 || (${OSVERSION} < 900000 && ${OSVERSION} >= 800505)
IGNORE= is already in the base system
.endif
```


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 9, 2011)

alie said:
			
		

> But, i do think the ports source is specific/unique for different FreeBSD version ?



Source is the same, conditions may vary


----------

